

TinyC: Lexer, parser, code generator, & VM in 291 lines of C code - coderdude
http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~felipe/IFT2030-Automne2002/Complements/tinyc.c

======
beagle3
Previous incarnation on HN from 2 years ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1030161>

------
badboy
Now I got something to read this evening.

